# Anyone building a mausoleum?



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone was building a mausoleum, and how they were coming along with it. Maybe some could give me a few heads up before I begain. I guess I am trying to make mine more between Ravenmanor and imaginEERIEing's smaller cypt. I noticed that WormyT is building one. It is starting to look nice. I think I need mine to be a little wider, but the same concept. Just wanted to get a few tips before I begain. Thanks everyone.....

Ravenmanor

http://www.ravenmanor.com/projects/mausoleum.html 

imaginEERIEing

http://homepage.mac.com/nephilim/imagineerieing/2004/crypt.html

WormyT

http://photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/The Beginning of my Crypt/


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Sounds like we are going in the same direction with mine. Wormy T is using foam board ( Thanks for all the pic's by the way) . I had planned to do the same, so now I know that it will work out okay. Mine is still in the drawing stages - I am trying to work out dimensions and how make it to where I can take it apart for storage. I should be starting work on it in the next few weeks so I will be sure to keep you guys posted.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Yea, mine is in the drawing stage too. I am also trying to make it so I can quicky change out the panels, so I can use it for Christmas too. Like Santa's toy shop.

I almost have the motor frame done and after I get done with my scarecrow, I will start on the ghost and the crypt. Hopefully next week. But, if you start construction of your crypt, please post picture. I would love to see them.

Do you have any idea of what size wood you are going to use?


Scarecrow
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=5605&page=5&pp=10


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

I think no less than 8' wide and 6' foot deep. Height has still yet to be determined because my FCG (Victoria)is under going a bit of a makeover. I have to make sure there is sufficent room for her to move up and down.I am going to try to build a few scale models to play with the details such as roof pitch, foundation ideas , and the like before I go building. As you well know every penny saved is another prop built. As soon as it moves from paper I'll get back with you.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

I was going to do a mausoleum, but I may hold off on it this year. I need to get a new workshed and am contemplating putting it in the same spot I want the mausoleum and just make a facade that can be attached to the shed. I'm still undecided on what to do.

I'm going in a slightly different direction with mine. Instead of an FCG inside, I'd like to have a faux wrought-iron door swing open and have a creature leap out at the TOTs.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh yeah, and for ease of setup/takedown and storage, I may use velcro to attach the foam panels to the frame. That way, I can remove the panels and store them somewhere, and completely disassemble the frame. Less worries about whacking the foam and ruining the painted on finish that way.


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for the velcro idea Zombie! I was wondering how I was going to get a seamless look and still be able to attach the panels. Mine is going in the front so I can't get away with putting a shed there. But, this does give me ideas for dresing up my shed and work shop during our party!


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

What I've decided to do to give a seamless appearance is make "corner" pieces to wrap around the corners (hiding that seam with wood putty), and have any and all seams fall inside of mortar the mortar lines that I'll be carving in. It may cost me a few extra pieces of foam to do it this way, but it should minimize how many seams are visible.

Just talking about this again has me antsy to build mine, so maybe I'll just put the shed elsewhere and make a different facade for it. Now if only this damned rain would stop so I could work on something.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Would velcro be strong enough to hold the side panels? Maybe use an L braket on top, and velcro the bottom half. Then I could take the panels off and put up the Christmas panels. Of course, what do i do with the roof? Or does it matter? Put a white cloth on the roof and call it snow?

Another thing I noticed when I went to menards was the difference in price with the pink styrofoam and white. What is the difference in each. I was hoping to get a thick piece of styrofoam so it would like more like bricks.

I have less than 6 months to get it done. Maybe I should just steal a real one from the cemetary. It would look good. Now I sound really desperate.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Styrofoam is horrendous to work with. You can't cut it very well because the little white pellets break off very unevenly.

People here have used velcro to hold up faux window boards onto their houses, so I think it'll be strong enough. I guess it really depends on how windy it gets to be in your area.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I am around the windy city, so yes and no about the wind. Is there a special type of velcro I would need? Does it need to be large strips?

Styrofoam....Isn't that what most people use to make the walls. If not, what is better?

Sorry, about all the questions. My mind is going all in different directions now. Or has it just left?


----------



## emrldtrtle (Sep 25, 2004)

(I realize how sad this must sound...) 
I have a tight budget to work with and I'm trying to use what I have from last years leftovers. PVC and cardboard.  
Here in my area I can't find foam board and, because of my little to no budget, plywood isn't on the list for supplies. (atleast not yet) 
I was just wondering if pvc pipe and cardbaord are even feasible in this project. 
Has anyone ever had to use these things for a "big" prop?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Mine is built from good old plywood. Yes, it makes it hard to move, but my husband rolls it with 3" PVC pipes underneath - caveman style. I use it to store all my Halloween stuff in the off season - which is awesome. Ours is built from Raven Manor's plans except they built it to not come apart. It's built like a shed. It doesn't take him more than about 30 minutes to roll it from our side yard (RV access on driveway) to the front yard. And it was worth every penny. 

Check my gallery on www.halloweengallery.com for pics.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I use wood but here's a ideal for anyone looking for somthing light weight for the walls.
Big Lots has 9x12 canvas drop cloths for 10 dollars. Someone on here did a great job in painting a scene on a drop cloth. Do all the framing in wood and you could use the drop cloths for the walls and easily paint them to look like stone. You could use a stape gun to connect the canvas drop cloths to the wood frame. You should be able to pull the cloths tight enough so they wont move in the wind. Two cloths and a gallon of paint will do a 6x6 room. You could use left over foam board (from other projects) to outline the cured door way.

After Halloween, take the frame apart (number the pieces) and fold up the cloths. Takes very little storage and about an hour to put back up the next year.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

What type of wood do you use? Is that the stuff used for floors?

Never mind what I asked. I got my answer by checking Raven Manor but he doesn't say how he painted it.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My mausoleum is a 1963 home made horse trailer, delivered to my yard for $65.oo.
I moved it to where I wanted it to finally rest, THEN cut off the axles, jacked it up level, cut out the front of the trailer so as to create a tunnel.
I made a steel frame around the entrance door, to hold the entrance door a steel piece cut from a large electrical box disguarded by my electrician-neighbor.
Hinges were welded by me using steel pipe with a snug fitting solid steel bar resting upon a steel ball-bearing in grease.
I laid up a brick archway around the doorway using real old bricks, similar to the old, soft bricks seen in the above-ground New Orleans graveyards. (but made here in Mount Carroll, Illinois 150 years ago.)
The woods and vines disguise the fact that a long tunnel/crypt is awaiting them as soon as they open the tomb door. Surprise! Dim lights beckon them into the tunnel, if they are brave enough to enter........
Then the ferrel cats "dance" across the curved steel roof scaring everyone!


----------



## Dead Pilot (Sep 2, 2004)

Been working on my mausoleum for a couple of months now. Seems it got way out of hand. The size is 90.5 inches tall, 91 inches wide, and 101 inches deep. Why you ask? Well, I've got a neighbor who brings me these styrofoam blocks that is job throws away...these blocks are 6"x6.25"x44". So to minimize cutting, my mausoleum is a tad larger than planned.

Each side seperates from the other and breaks into two sections...so 4 walls yields 8 sections. The roof is 2 pieces of plywood with 2"x2" braces resting on 2"x4"s that run the length of the side walls. The wall sections are held together by a frame of 2"x4"s and 1"x4"s left over from last Halloween. Two more sections cover the front and rear of the roof and just sit (so far) on top of the walls.

Here's a look at the front left.









Here's the front right.









And the left side.









You can also see the future cemetery fence posts inside the mausoleum (which makes a pretty good sand-blasting chamber). Detailing has been with an airbrush, but mold, moss, and critters are in the works.

And yes, the neighbors think I'm nuts, but come Halloween they'll be passing candy out at my house...again


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow, you could almost put 3 ghosts in that mausoleum. Does your neighbor live in Illinois? I wouldn't mind getting a few blocks. That is just awesome work. 

Everytime I think I know how I am going to do my mausoleum, someone comes out with a different and better idea. As I said before, maybe I should just steal a real one. If you see someone on the news that has been thrown in jail for stealing a mausoleum, that would be me. Ha ha ha. I would like to see someone beat that.

What tools do you need for spreay painting? This sound interesting!


----------



## Dead Pilot (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks for the complement. No, we're just north of Memphis, but if there is a trucking/truck repair company or facility nearby go by - those bricks are for supporting and seperating the jacks that are on the front of the rig. Jacks to be repaired come in on the bricks, but only a few bricks are sent back out, the rest were going into the landfill.

As for painting, I put down a grey coat (Big Lots latex special!) with a cheapy (Wal-mart markdown on sale, still some left here) Campbell-Hausfield (sp?) spray gun. Did that because I HATE PAINT ROLLERS!! A side affect of remodeling. The detailing has been done with an airbrush and acrylic paint (Hobby Lobby sale 3/$1 love that place) diluted with water (so that the airbrush can suck up the paint and spray it out without clogging). Of course both paint guns require an air compressor, but so will the critter jumping out of the mausoleum

An excuse will be required; I use - "But dear, I need this to do important projects around the house!" And, "I'm doing this Halloween prop to learn how to use the tools before I spend LOTS OF MONEY on lumber to build ______. Mistakes will be very expensive."

Personally, I like the idea of turning the shed into a mausoleum and storing the Halloween stuff in it, but the shed is out back and facing the wrong way and WAY too full of gardening stuff! Oh well, we can dream. Then turn them into other people's nightmares


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow ~ If only I had the space to store that! It looks great, keep us posted on the critter you are making for it!


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Millions of years ago, before the dawn of time, in the early years of the Halloween Haunt at Knott's Berry Farm here in So. California, we had to build mausoleums, we learned early that guests are amazingly abusive, they kicked the snot out of the props. We ended up designing and building our crypts and mausoleums using scaffolding frames, a typical frame is made of a heavy steel and is 5' wide by 5' tall and 10' wide, you can stack layers to build buildings or large structures as needed, we put foam board laminated to 1/4" plywood bolted and bungee corded to the frame and to itself. The foam board gives a surface that can be sculpted fairly easily, and the plywood gives the structural integrity we needed, it also made the panels durable enough to last for a few years and a couple of hundred thousand guests. We added creases for mortar lines, and sprayed the whole thing in a flat navy gray as a base coat, then used the same airless paint sprayer and turned the pressure down low, and shot a layer of black paint and a layer of white, by turning the pressure down low, the sprayer spits the paint out rather than giveing a fine even mist, by doing the black and white over the gray, it gave us a nice granite look for a big mausoleum in about an hour. We went back and airbrushed in the grout lines, cracks, fissures, and ornamentation and carving to the "stone", it's amazing what a few shadows and highlights will do to fool the eye. Keep in mind that people will be seeing this in the dark or dim light, so small details will not be seen, that includes nails, heads of bolts and the like. We used eye bolts, with the eyes or loops on the inside of the walls, and acorn nuts on the outsides. This let us leave the bolts in year round, and let us use bungee cords hooked through the loops from opposite walls, this kept the walls nice and snug no matter who tried to pry, kick or push them. We used the line of logic learned from the good folks at Disneyland and had the mausoleum act as a dividing wall between two sections of a rather large maze, we decorated the two sides differently so that you as a guest would not realize that you were looking at the same monument from two different sides. This doubles your effectiveness for the same cost.
You can rent the scaffolding if you don't happen to have any of your own, since the scaffolding is of standard measurement and build, you can use your "stone skins" on scaffolding from anyone. You might talk to your local rental yard, tell them what you are doing, they often have old scaffolding that welded bolts or fittings have broken off of, that are just sitting there getting old and rusty (sounds like me) that you could have for little or nothing. They also have lockable casters that have large wheels that make it so that you could wheel your mausoleum into place and lock the wheels and you are ready to go. We left the top open so that we could have ghouls pop up and scare or taunt the guests, fun.
Plain foam sides or canvas sides are ok as long as the guests can not get near them, and you are not going to fight weather or wind.
FontGeek


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

It is too bad you don't have pics of that. It must be a sight to see.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

To help in the design proccess I found some videos on mausoleums. You need real player to view. The video called the Process II, they are engraving a person's face on the stone. He looks just like Ed McMan.(Spell wrong)

http://www.familymausoleum.com/videos.htm


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Sorry about not having pictures. At the time, digital cameras did not exist, and Knott's didn't allow any photos to be taken other than their own publicity photos. They didn't want the surprise to be blown by someone sneaking photos out to the Public.
However, the concept is quite simple, we used standar scafolding because it was cheap, sturdy, and consistent in size and build. Gluing the foam onto the plywood was easy, contact cement. We put the eye-bolts throught the plywood before we glued the foam on, the acorn nuts on the side facing the foam keep safe ends so that if someone (guest or ghoul) hit or bumped the walls hard they would hit the rounded ends of the bolts in a worst case scenerio. On the other side of the plywood (the insides of the walls, we put lock washers and a nut that we could crank the bolts down tight, we used fender washers on both sides of the plywood to spread the stress area, with the eye of the bolt facing inwards the walls were a cinch to put up or take done the bungee chords kept everything snug. If you did not want to use bungee chords you could use chain or cable with a turnbuckle to tighten it up, If I was doing one of these now that is how I would probably do it for safety sake. I might use a couple of bungees to hold it while I put the chain on, but having something that could snap and hurt someone is not good, especially when you can easily avoid it. The beauty of building this way was that the formula was very easy to repeat, if we wanted to make a building or mausoleum that was two storys high and sixty feet wide, it was easy to construct, and get pieces for, it could be rolled to the correct position, and then lock the wheels. Because of the original intent of the scaffolding, you can have planks or walkways around at various levels, to look out the top as we did, or if you are doing something that is multiple storys tall you could have windows or openings for the ghouls to look out of, you can also use this as a safe home for electronics, the walls and structure are fairly sturdy. 
To make the "Stone" block wall, we used a chalk snap line to set our grout lines, then used a two by four to act as a guide for the embossing tool, in our case we used the butt end of the handles from regular dinner or butter knives, we pushed them into the foam core along the guides and into the foam, the fact that the foam was already glued to the plywood kept us from going to hard or two far. We used the knife handles because they were about a quarter of an inch thick, smooth and rounded, we new they wouldn't trash the foam, and all we needed was the impression., the impression was enough to give a shadow when the lights were on. Remember that the Haunt always goes on at night, lighting was placed for dramatic effect, we didn't have to use any paint effects in the grout lines unless it was something we really wanted to emphasize. We airbrushed in the carvings and the fluting on columns. For columns we used the cardboard cement forms, they were painted the same way as the walls, and then we used a basic stencil for the fluting, quick and easy, and extremely effective. We only used columns on one side of the mausoleum, this made it easy to differentiate one side of the building from the other for the guests. It's amazing how much the look changes with the use of the simple stuff, that and change the lighting and you get two buildings for the price of one.
FontGeek


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I am starting to move on to my FCG before I get the mausoleum going. Any suggestings from the Masters out there of what to do or not to do when building your FCG?


----------



## Dead Pilot (Sep 2, 2004)

Mausoleum update...getting close! Just have to paint the door and steps then take it down and make room for "The Jerker." Get yer minds out of the gutter! I'm talking Trashcan Trauma on its side. Anyhow, here're a couple of pics.

Used Great Stuff and sawdust to make some mold/fungus.
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y265/DeadPilot/Mausoleum14sm.jpg

The door works, but its not real strong, so this'll keep the kiddies from seeing anything important before Halloween.
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y265/DeadPilot/Mausoleum11sm.jpg

Little view of the roof and right side.
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y265/DeadPilot/Mausoleum10sm.jpg

I'll tell ya' what...with Gorilla Glue, Great Stuff, and an airbrush at your side, dumpster diving never looked so good!


----------



## propmastertucson (Mar 7, 2005)

*My Mausoleum*

I started working on my version of a mausoleum after I started working on my FCD (devil) I was looking for a way to display it when you started this thread.
My mausoleum is 4’ x 4’ x 6’. It is constructed for 1 x 4” boards And 4’ x 8’ x 1” sheets of Styrofoam. If you want more detailed info let me know and I will send you whatever you may need if you like the way this looks.
http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/10258/normal_m5.jpg

http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/10258/normal_m6.jpg

http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/10258/thumb_m4.jpg


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

It is looking good. Two Questions..... 

Do you have the ability to disassemble the mausoleum after halloween? 


And also, I noticed that you are using white strrofoam. 
Is there a difference in white than pink. If I remember pink was a little more in price than white. Most people I talk to would prefer to use just plywood than Styrofoam. Do you feel that the Styrofoam will work good enought for what you want?

I am trying to finish up my FCG. I had to ask for help because she just looked too 2d for me. He Suggested more Cheese Cloth. Here are the pics before the extra cheese cloth.


http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/ghost1.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/ghost.jpg


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Deathtouch, you might get a little more dimension by coating the head with elmers or spray adhesive and cover the head with additional cheesecloth, being sure to press the cheesecloth to her face so you don't lose the profile. You may also want to form the cheesecloth on it's head like it was wearing a hood. If you put the hood on it let it hang down in front to about where mid chest would be. Good Luck


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you Mr. Unpleasant. I will try that.

I noticed your quote from Sigmund Freud. I am big into Dream Analysis.


----------



## propmastertucson (Mar 7, 2005)

I build all of my Halloween props with storage in mind. That said yes this can be disassembled and reassembled. The secret to this is an item called a T-Nut. http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/10258/normal_m2.jpg Here is how it works. Drill a pilot hole for your bolt. Then re-drill that same hole to accommodate the size of the T-Nut. Place the T-Nut and you are ready to put every thing together.

In regards to the Styrofoam, I am using the white foam. Around here, I have not been able to find the Pink or Blue foam in a 4 x 8 sheet. Two things to think about is cutting and reinforcing of the foam. I used a metal blade on my saber saw (high tooth count) to prevent tear out of the foam. To reinforce it I used a roof coating (Kool-Seal) to incase the foam in a kind of rubber seal. So far, this has worked out better than I originally thought it would. And best of all it takes paint very nicely.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Hehe... I started to frame my mausoleum up this evening. The dimensions for it are pretty big... 7' wide x 6' deep x 9.5' tall.

I have the face of it framed up and should be able to frame up the sides tomorrow night. The frame is going to break down into several pieces and the foam skin for it will be held on with velcro so I can eliminate the risk of dinging the foam while transporting and setting up the frame. It should work out pretty good. I hope.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's a quick link to a pic of what I have done. It's not much yet, but it's a good start methinks.

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=287&pos=0


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

propmastertucson, that is a good idea. I really like it so much, I might have steal it. ha ha

Zombie-F, I curse you for getting started so quickly. I have not even got my ghost done. May a thousand squirrels dump neuro-toxins down your pants. Ha ha ha. Of course, my mausoleum might look like Pee-wee's Playhouse by Halloween. Oh, by the way, I have always admired your Monster in a Box project. That is Awesome. I tried to duplicate it last year, but it turn into Wookie in a box. I just have not found the right motor for that yet.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Deathtouch said:


> propmastertucson, that is a good idea. I really like it so much, I might have steal it. ha ha
> 
> Zombie-F, I curse you for getting started so quickly. I have not even got my ghost done. May a thousand squirrels dump neuro-toxins down your pants. Ha ha ha. Of course, my mausoleum might look like Pee-wee's Playhouse by Halloween. Oh, by the way, I have always admired your Monster in a Box project. That is Awesome. I tried to duplicate it last year, but it turn into Wookie in a box. I just have not found the right motor for that yet.


What exactly will neuro-toxins do to me down there? 

Wookie in a box, eh? Over the winter I posted the specs of the motor I used so others wanting to replicate the MitB with a different motor could do so. One suggestion I could make is try making the lid of the box out of lighter wood and thinner plywood. Balsa wood is pretty light and 1/4" or less plywood would be less taxing on the motor.

Best of luck on it and I want to see your mausoleum.

It seems like everyone is building a mausoleum this year.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I guess I hand not given any thought about the effects of putting neuro-toxins down someone's pants. The presures of Halloween project building have finally got me. I only have 4 months, and I only have one project done. Plus, I don't think Home Depot carries neuro-toxins. Unless it is in their paint dept. A thousand pardons...

The box that I used was an old foot locker. The motor was a drill. It didn't work too good.

As far as the mausoleum, I will certainly post pics. I figure I want to go with the old style mausoleum. New Orleans seems to have the best selection of mausoleum, and none of them are too pretty. I think that is the route I want to take. Wish me luck. Or I can paint it pink and make it Pee-Wee's Playhouse. I can put the un-dead Pee-wee in there. Wouldn't that be the best prop ever?


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's a link to my halloweengallery showing my progress with the Mausoleum's frame thus far.

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=287


----------



## propmastertucson (Mar 7, 2005)

*details*

I will have details coming for my prop of the year. get ready, he he


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

propmastertucson said:


> I will have details coming for my prop of the year. get ready, he he


Ok propmastertucson, spill the beans. Show us the money. Where is this prop of the year? Maybe there is no prop of the year. I think you make this up. ha ha ha. Ok, I'm need to see it. I can't take it any more. I'm foaming at the mouth.(I used great stuff of course for this effect) Where is it?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a new appreciation for anyone that is building their own crypt. Wow does it take a while to build. Especially when you mechanically challenged like me. I am more into the electronics part. I took a quick photo with my camera phone. Not the best picture but at least you can see.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok, I have a clearer picture. I can't wait till this thing is done. As you can see, I just started working on the stairs. How is everyone else coming along that is building one? And yes the gate swings both ways. Not the way you are thinking!


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's mine so far:










I tell you what, it's a slow process. Once I hunt down 4' x 8' sheets of 1" foam, I'll really be in business. At least the frame and door are done though. I may work on some of the upper walls tonight if I have time.

I do have a whole photobucket album for my progress so far:
http://photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Crypt/

Lookin good so far deathtouch.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

If your mausoleum is with reach of TOTs or guests, then be careful when using the foam, it is VERY suseptable to kicks and punches from distructive guests, with no support, kicks or punches will go right through. As much as I would like to believe that kids and especially teenagers will not be destructive, my experience over the last 30 years tells me better. You may want to consider backing it up with something light but fairly durable like doorskins or 1/8" plywood, it gives something you can staple through or put bolts through that will be a great deal more sturdy than foam alone. putting bolts through the plywood before you apply the foam lets you keep the bolts hidden from the viewer, use fender washer to distribute the stress over a greater area. Using bolts also lets you dissassemble and reassemble the structure for storage 'til the next haunt. 
FontGeek


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

The tots won't be going near it. I'll be having a faux iron fence around it to protect them from the ghoul that will be leaping out of it anyway. Wouldn't want anyone to get hit in the face by a four bar driven prop. 

The frame is already assembled with bolts and washers for breakdown and storage purposes. It breaks down into 12 pieces plus the 2 roof pieces. I've had a test piece of foam held on to the top of the frame with velcro for a few days now, and it's holding up incridibly well. We even had some pretty gusty winds yesterday and it showed no signs of wavering.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

FontGeek said:


> If your mausoleum is with reach of TOTs or guests, then be careful when using the foam, it is VERY suseptable to kicks and punches from distructive guests, with no support, kicks or punches will go right through. As much as I would like to believe that kids and especially teenagers will not be destructive, my experience over the last 30 years tells me better. You may want to consider backing it up with something light but fairly durable like doorskins or 1/8" plywood, it gives something you can staple through or put bolts through that will be a great deal more sturdy than foam alone. putting bolts through the plywood before you apply the foam lets you keep the bolts hidden from the viewer, use fender washer to distribute the stress over a greater area. Using bolts also lets you dissassemble and reassemble the structure for storage 'til the next haunt.
> FontGeek



Thank you. I didn't think about that. I will have to add that to the list of things to buy. My last vacation day was friday. Oh, well. I got a few things done. And the crypt is just about at the final stage. Well, almost. Here is a new pic.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

15/32 plywood is $9.99 at lowes, cheaper than most of the blue or pink foam boards.

You can still skin it in foam blocks, maybe even free foam blocks. Most store, especially home stores (sells pictures, lamps and things like that) has tons of foam blocks that they will give you if you ask. The same is true with appliance stores, but they usually have the larger sheets that protect the appliances. Hot glue will hold the foam on the plywood and the shed will be strong enough to store your Halloween props in.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Madmax, Is there anyway that you can take down the foam boards after Halloween and use another foam board for Christmas? Then re-use the same foam boards that you used for Halloween and Christmas next year?


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Most of the time hot glue will pop off of wood with a little force. Something like getting a paint scraper behind it. If you use scrap blocks of foam.

Or you could use some flat washers and run a drywall screw through the washer and into the wood to hold the sheets of foam board on. The washers (larger type not the small washers)will hold the foam to the wood. Just unscrew it after Halloween.

Here's two very bad pictures (I'm to cheap to buy a good camera) I just took in my garage. As you can see I still haven't cleaned up from last Halloween.

The first picture is where I hot glued a foam block to the wall. You can see where the hot glue was left after I removed the block. 










This is the same picture but I removed the hot glue......took about 10 seconds 









So hot glue is strong enough to hold it but it also comes off with very little force.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I was trying not to come back to this thread till I got my crypt done, but something came up. I am planning on buying foam for my crypt, along with some plywood. Well, today a friend brought me a large roll of foam, but this foam is more flexible. This foam reminds me of the foam they use for bikes on the center bar, so that you don't get hurt. One side is very sticky. 

Now I know that if I put this foam on the sides of the crypt, that because it is so flexible, I could make the crypt look like it is breathing or moving. But, is there anything else I could use it for besides that?


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

yes and i finally finished my crypt. Its now all taken apart and sorta stacked in the garage. So now i can begin another prop. But this was my big baby for this new year so my goal was to have it built before the Ironstock trip.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/The Beginning of my Crypt/ and here are all my pics from the crypt.


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Wormyt said:


> yes and i finally finished my crypt. Its now all taken apart and sorta stacked in the garage. .....


Very impressive Wormyt! I really like the modular approach. My neighbors would have a fit if I left a crypt in my backyard all year. 


How much does roof weigh?


.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

If you wanted to use the same building for both seasons, why not make the walls reversable? Paint one side with the red paint for the Christmas gig, and do the foam/stones on the other side. That way when you are done with the Halloween end you just flip the walls over and you have your Santa hut.
FontGeek


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

FontGeek, will the blacklight work if my inner walls are Red?(During Halloween) Won't there be problems. Always thought the inner walls had to be black for the effect to work right.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

You could always staple some black plastic sheeting to the inside studs to hide the red.

The effect will still work if the walls are red, but the effect looks best if the inside is black.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

That is a good idea. All I need is to change out the front panel and add a plex-glass window and a door, and now I have a toy shop for Christmas. I have been learning to build foam character for Christmas. Now I just hook the crank up to them and I now have working elfs in the toy shop.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Unless the red is a phosphorescent based paint (blacklight paint) it won't light up or glow with the blacklight, it will show as a dark gray at the lightest, and because the inside of the building will be dark both because it is enclosed and because it will be night time when this is used it will probably come accross as being a black interior on it's own.
I would say try it with out the plastic liner first, if it works, great, if not, you can always add the sheets of plastic. If your walls bolt on rather than getting screwed or nailed on, it should make this process fairly easy. The down side to having the plastic is that it will be even hotter inside the building and that it will be shiny and give off reflections from any light sources.
FontGeek


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

FontGeek said:


> The down side to having the plastic is that it will be even hotter inside the building and that it will be shiny and give off reflections from any light sources.
> FontGeek


I used the plastic sheeting in the room I had my FCG in last year, and there were no visible reflections of light from the shininess of the plastic. 

But yeah, obviously try it out first and then try the sheeting if it's needed.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I used the sheeting last year and it did reflect sometimes. I was so sick of painting by that point. If you want to use it for both holidays, I would try it. Or shop around for clearance black fabric. Every now and then Wal-mart will end up with fabric for about $1.00 a yard. Or dye yard sale sheets black. That will solve the reflection issue. 

I'm painting the interior of mine this year so I won't have that problem again, if I have the time. If not, it will have to do.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

FontGeek is right the red wont show up as "red" under black light but it wont look very good in the daytime.

If the pannels are coming down after Halloween leave them black take them to the garage and paint it red......takes about 30 mins at the most for all 3 of the pannels with a roller. When they dry put them back up. Put the white fluffy stuff (goes around the tree) on the roof, it'll look like snow. Take some foam board, build you a chimney and use your fogger to send smoke up and out the chimney.

Or you could just paint the walls dark gray and make a brick pattern on the inside. It would be dark enough for Halloween and look good for a Santa's work shop.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

That is a good idea about the roof. Thank you madmax, pandora, and Zombie-F .


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

I've made quite a bit of headway with my mausoleum over the weekend. Here's where I'm at now:










I'm still keeping my photobucket album updated with pics from every step of the construction process. Check it out: http://photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Crypt/


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Look what was sitting on my porch when I got home today.......










I figure these would go great to hold up the columns to my mausoleum. I did a job a couple months ago and ask the lady about these. She said she paid $30.00 for them at Hobby Lobby on sale for 50% off.....

She left a note saying she no longer needed them (upgraded) but figured I could use them in my haunted house (I hinted when I was doing her job  ).........what a nice surprise!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow. Nice find madmax. I still haven't figured out what to do about columns for mine. Maybe I could look into the plaster ones they sell at places like Michael's. Might be too heavy though, for what I'm doing.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow, that is nice.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Zombie-F you can get the 4 inch pvc for around 5 dollars (10 foot section) and collars for a couple dollars. Build you a base out of plywood, trim it out with foam board and check out a dollar store for figurines to mount in the middle of the base. Use the 4 inch pvc for the columns. One 10 foot section will make 2 columns. Probably wont cost over 15 dollars to make both columns.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Madmax - those are beautiful!!! We need a Hobby Lobby here. 

PVC works really well for columns. I did mine like Raven Manor and covered them with "marble" contact paper last year. I may paint them this year - if I get time. They look good regardless.


----------



## propmastertucson (Mar 7, 2005)

*columns*

When I built my cemetery fence for Halloween. I used the forms for pouring concrete. They come in a number of sizes and are cheap. You can get them at most lumberyards in different lengths. To make the top and base I cut out a square a couple of inches larger than the forms and some scrap pieces to go around the forms. I am sure that you can built them with as much detail, as you want, good luck and your project looks great. http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b121/pmtucson/PA310064.jpg


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Max, what are these made of?
Is there any marking on them that says who manufactured them?
If there is it will probably be on the bottom.
FontGeek


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

No markings on them. They look and feel like they were casted out of some type of plaster.


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

FontGeek said:


> If you wanted to use the same building for both seasons, why not make the walls reversable? Paint one side with the red paint for the Christmas gig, and do the foam/stones on the other side. That way when you are done with the Halloween end you just flip the walls over and you have your Santa hut.
> FontGeek


 Well I had already thought of reuseing it for Christmas as I had used the frame before for my Flying Crank Snowman. Same FCG motor and rig but I made a snowman. This was something I did for school and havent used it in my yard yet but hey maybe this will be the time. So after this Halloween maybe I will just decorate the outside like a Christmas hut of sorts and my Snowman will be ready to do some tree saleing business hehehehehe. Check out the Snowman from the same FCG rig.
http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/crank_snowman.htm and here
http://photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/Flying Crank SNOWMAN/ ok yall were talking about this even though its for Christmas, but you can see even Halloween motors and props can be used for other uses. OHHHHHHHH and my little skeleton shack. A small playhouse I made for my small skellies then I reuse the house for the other holidays hehehehe.
http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/new_page_5.htm So you can see i do try to use my props for other things as well. LOL Oh I shut up now.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

No, Wormyt don't stop. I want to hear more. I am thinking about making a new front panel for my crypt and make new panels for the side. I have a friend teaching the art of foam puppets. I just hook the crank up to them and now it is Santa's Workshop.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Just a thought here, if you use Dragon Skin to do castings of your existing pillars (compliments of your customer), then used those castings as molds for monster mud, you could fill the molds, wrap the molds, mud and all, around the large cardboard cement forms and let them dry. This would give you ornate columns that you could pick the height and diameter on as suited your needs. The fact that you could repeat the same process over and over again on the same column to fill out the height if so desired, would let you have all kinds of fun. If you rotate each successive layer by 90 degrees on the column, it would put a different figure on each level no matter which angle you are viewing it from. If you wanted to have the column above the base be smooth, then all you have to do is paint it.
FontGeek


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Argh. I can't get the 1" foam in 4' x '8 sheets in my area at all (called every lumber yard, lowes, home depot, and insulation place in the phone book). I can get the 2" in that size... but it costs $26 a sheet! I need ten sheets, and at a total of $260, I can't afford to finish the crypt this year.

I know you're all going to have suggestions for me, but I have a method all worked out in my head as to how I'm going to build this and I don't want to compromise. I'm just going to put this one on hold until next year when I have more money.

This really has left me in a foul mood.  

Well, on to smaller, less expensive things I guess.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

Just do the front of the crypt and wrap the rest in black plastic...


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

You can still finish it this year and add the foam boards next year. At 26 dollars a sheet you sure don't want someone punching a hole in that foam board. So you will/should use something as a backing, to mount the foam on. Hardboard is 7 bucks for a 4x8 sheet.

Line it with hard board, this year (use paint to give it a block look) and get your foam board next year. Or you could drop down to 1 1/2 inch foam board (every home depot that carrys the 2 inch will carry this) it's 14.?? a sheet. 

The first mistake you made was calling, go to home depot and look for yourself. If they still don't have the 1 or 1 1/2 inch talk to the manager and ask if they can get it. It might cost a little more (about 10 to 15%) but most home depot or Lowes will ship from another of their stores that sells it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

madmax said:


> You can still finish it this year and add the foam boards next year. At 26 dollars a sheet you sure don't want someone punching a hole in that foam board. So you will/should use something as a backing, to mount the foam on. Hardboard is 7 bucks for a 4x8 sheet.
> 
> Line it with hard board, this year (use paint to give it a block look) and get your foam board next year. Or you could drop down to 1 1/2 inch foam board (every home depot that carrys the 2 inch will carry this) it's 14.?? a sheet.
> 
> The first mistake you made was calling, go to home depot and look for yourself. If they still don't have the 1 or 1 1/2 inch talk to the manager and ask if they can get it. It might cost a little more (about 10 to 15%) but most home depot or Lowes will ship from another of their stores that sells it.


I asked at our local Lowe's and they said they can't get it in. I asked why and they said it's a size they don't stock. I'll go to the depot tomorrow and physically ask them, but I think I've really hit a dead end here.

This is a sign. I need to just put it down for now and move on to something else. I've been trying to get this stuff for weeks and it seems like I can't get it without ordering a full shipment of it (192 boards). For whatever reason, Massachusetts seems to have something against this stuff. lol

I'm trying to do this with foam and velcro so I can remove pieces of the foam and give it a seamless look by "hiding" the seams where the boards meet inside of the fake mortar lines. It's going to be fenced in where the TOTs cant' get at it so I'm not worried about holes getting punched into it.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Work over time like I have been doing. It helps pay the cost.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Of course, I have learned that if you screw up something on your crypt, you find yourself going back to Home Depot or Menards and doing it all over again. I'm at the painting stage. And because I am not a painter at trade, I find myself doing it over and over again. ahhhhh! Does cold beer count as an expense for making your crypt. If so, I am passed 400.00 LOL


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyway, do you have a menards. They have 1 inch.. They have mostly all of them. I have not had any problems with them. Now Lowes I did have a problem. They have that blue foam. I don't even think they had 1 inch. I also know that Home Dept carries it. I bought some from them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

Zombie, I found the 1" pink stuff at hd in 2'x8' for $7. Maybe this stuff doesnt come in 4x8...


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes, it does. I just bought some at Home Depot. 4x8 1 inch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

just thought maybe since there is such a varity and lack of availability by location that might be all they carry (2'x8')... and knowing the quality customer service at most places, it may not occur to the sellsperson to say "no sir, we dont have 4x8 but we do have 2x8"
Im in AZ and all they carry at the one i visited is 2x8


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

It's probably a silly question but I'll ask it anyway. Unless you are going to make the grout/mortor lines 2" deep, why do you care whether it is 4" thick or not?
The only place a guest would see the thickness is around the door or entrance way, and if you were building this to look like a traditional stonework building, it would have bigger fitted stones and a keystone surrounding the opening anyway. You can get the one inch foam to do the bulk of the building and use a second layer for the stones surrounding the opening, keep your costs and blood pressure down and get a project that is easier to work on and easier to store for next year.
FontGeek


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

FontGeek said:


> It's probably a silly question but I'll ask it anyway. Unless you are going to make the grout/mortor lines 2" deep, why do you care whether it is 4" thick or not?
> The only place a guest would see the thickness is around the door or entrance way, and if you were building this to look like a traditional stonework building, it would have bigger fitted stones and a keystone surrounding the opening anyway. You can get the one inch foam to do the bulk of the building and use a second layer for the stones surrounding the opening, keep your costs and blood pressure down and get a project that is easier to work on and easier to store for next year.
> FontGeek


What are you talking about? I want one inch thick foam in four foot by eight foot pieces. I'm not looking for four inch foam.

As I said before, I'm not terribly good at explaining what I'm trying to accomplish without photos. I have a plan that I'm trying to execute and I really need foam in the large sheets like that.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

randyaz said:


> Zombie, I found the 1" pink stuff at hd in 2'x8' for $7. Maybe this stuff doesnt come in 4x8...


It comes in 4x8 sheets, I guess it all depends where you live because we have..1/2, 1, 1 1/2 and 2 inch 4x8 sheets.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

My Crypt is just about done but I just had to show a pic of it. I still have a light that will be under the Skull Sconce and I still have another Skull sconce that I ordered from terr Sys.. Here is that pic.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

deathtouch...what are those little skulls you used for finials? they look awesome!!! you all are so brave to be building these crypts. i don't think i'll ever make one...not nearly patient enough.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you. I bought them from orientaltrading.com. Here is the link. They are PLASTIC SKULL-SHAPED MARACAs. I emptied the maraca mix inside each head and glued them on with Gorilla Glue onto a 1/2 pvc pipe. They turned out better than I expected.

As far as the patient, I don't have that either. But you learn patient or have no choice at it when you run out of money each time you buy stuff for the crypt. That will teach you patients. But, I think if you wanted to do this you could. Just remember, if you are doing this alone and you are not into building things, be prepared for a long haul. If you look at the date for this thread you will know how long I have been working on this project. If you don't have time, don't do it. I don't know how many times I have had to re-paint the crypt because my color was off. Or I get to a point in the project where I say, "Now what do I do." So, I would just sleep on it and come up with another design for crypt. But, the thing that kept me going was WormyT's Crypt. I used it as my example. But, I tried not to copy too much. Most the time I would have to stop what I was doing and re-design that part so it didn't look like WormyT's. I was really proud when she emailed and said it looked great.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/otcw...mode%2bmatchallpartial&Ntt=skulls&N=0&Ntk=all


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

thanks deathtouch!!! i was actually thinking about using those, but wasn't sure how they looked. i was going to do regular finials (as i received some molds for them from a very nice forum member), but i just won't have time to get 62 of them finished in time for halloween. i can only do 2 at a time and then have to wait for the plaster/cement to cure. so i'll be doing skulls this year and working on my finials for next year.

LOL! i'm sure wormyt wouldn't have minded if your crypt looked similar to hers. isn't replication the sincerest form of flattery?  they both look great to me!!!

thanks for letting me know about the skulls. they really do look good on that fence!


----------

